
Ask HN: How do you encrypt your application/database data? - mobiuscog
It seems to be a topic that isn&#x27;t discussed quite as much as other architecture, possibly because the answer is common.<p>Encryption At Rest is pretty commonplace in several areas, so I&#x27;m more interested in the live data that is being used or frequently retrieved &#x2F; reported upon.<p>Do you:<p>a) Not encrypt anthing - just at rest, as the (v)LAN is trusted.<p>b) Use database built-in (row-level) encryption.<p>c) Encrypt <i>everything</i> within your application such that nothing is persisted from it without first being encrypted at an application level.<p>d) Other.<p>I&#x27;d be particularly interested to know if anyone solves this problem whilst supporting <i>any</i> database, although I suspect this is a limited scenario.
======
ahazred8ta
The most widely used encrypted SQLite suite is

[https://www.zetetic.net/sqlcipher/documentation/](https://www.zetetic.net/sqlcipher/documentation/)

